# Sticky  Suggestions for UK area



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

OK, this section is for you UK guys, so what would you like to see in here?

Are then any certain features you think us UK members need are own version of? Or any new ideas you would like to see implemented?

Im open to all suggestions


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Maybe we could have a list some private dealers of rare piranhas based in the uk? All i ever seen in my LFS are Reds and the occasional Rhom at a disgustingly high price


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

BrandNew said:


> Maybe we could have a list some private dealers of rare piranhas based in the uk? All i ever seen in my LFS are Reds and the occasional Rhom at a disgustingly high price
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thats something similar to what Im trying to do with the 'UK Stores' thread, hopefully in there we will have a decent amount of places listed that other members have purchased not only P's from but also tanks, filters and other equipment.

If we get enough suggestions I'll try and make something similar to the member map but just for the UK with the various shops marked out so its easier for members to see whats near them.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

get it done in the buy and sell area , just cause you guys and your own

little area now doesnt mean were gonna let you completely segregate your selfs .









the buy and sell has uk stuff right ?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

MR.FREEZ said:


> get it done in the buy and sell area , just cause you guys and your own
> 
> little area now doesnt mean were gonna let you completely segregate your selfs .:rasp:
> 
> ...


buy and sell is European...plus I cant moderate it there!

Plus considering this is very UK specific (infact mainly why this forum was created), not selling stuff and just recommending places it should probably be in here.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I would like to see more afternoon tea and crumpets


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Innes said:


> I would like to see more afternoon tea and crumpets
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have already asked Xenon if we can dip in the forum funds to supply all UK members with this, served to you by your very own American 'Queens English' speaking butler.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

fantastic


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Innes said:


> fantastic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Innes once sent me some audio of his voice. I dig his acccent.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > fantastic
> ...


you want your own little private room created in here just for you two?


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

Take away the need to login everytime i wanna get into the uk section?


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

corbypete said:


> Take away the need to login everytime i wanna get into the uk section?
> [snapback]1106425[/snapback]​


didnt realise that! Will PM Xenon and get that changed!


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)




----------



## killarbee (Jan 23, 2004)

get a buy and sell UK only forum here 
instead of the lounge : the pub
have a look in the Dutch forums and you'll get the idea from what i mean.
I'm aware you can discuss the different subjects in the big forum also, but creating a mini community in a community has so much more profits because you are all from the same country








When i got the Dutch forums it started the same like this and see what happened in 2 years. 40 - 50 daily active users which are sharing their expierences and knowledge.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

killarbee said:


> get a buy and sell UK only forum here
> instead of the lounge : the pub
> have a look in the Dutch forums and you'll get the idea from what i mean.
> I'm aware you can discuss the different subjects in the big forum also, but creating a mini community in a community has so much more profits because you are all from the same country
> ...


we spoke about this with Mike when it was first being introduced and he wanted to keep it mainly just for UK Piranha-specific questions, rather than a whole community here. As we speak the same language we may aswell use the US forums is what he felt, than to create a kinda divide.


----------



## corbypete (Jan 24, 2005)

and the fact you'd need to post twice, afterall we do each speak a form of english, and the uk one would get less hits than the us one, i'd probably never use it.


----------



## inked82 (Oct 26, 2004)

can we have a map like in the lounge to show where we all are as we cant be added to that as its just the us.

cheers


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

inked82 said:


> can we have a map like in the lounge to show where we all are as we cant be added to that as its just the us.
> 
> cheers


Good idea, done!


----------



## ginor2k (Oct 26, 2005)

I was reading and somebody making a lounge but calling it "The Pub". I think this would be a great idea since we could speak about football and other things that only relate to our country. We wouldn't really be cutting out everybody and making our own little community but we would be making it a better place for people to speak on, and which should provide the UK forum with more posts and such.

I reckon you should just give it a try and see what happens....


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

Nicky said:


> I was reading and somebody making a lounge but calling it "The Pub". I think this would be a great idea since we could speak about football and other things that only relate to our country. We wouldn't really be cutting out everybody and making our own little community but we would be making it a better place for people to speak on, and which should provide the UK forum with more posts and such.
> 
> I reckon you should just give it a try and see what happens....


the reason other countries have this is cause its in another language. All posts about football or whatever can be posted in the main lounge as it is in english, plus gives the yanks a chance to learn about a proper sport









If the UK section was more active then this might be a possibility, but until then I expect it to stay how it is!


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2005)

CraigStables said:


> I was reading and somebody making a lounge but calling it "The Pub". I think this would be a great idea since we could speak about football and other things that only relate to our country. We wouldn't really be cutting out everybody and making our own little community but we would be making it a better place for people to speak on, and which should provide the UK forum with more posts and such.
> 
> I reckon you should just give it a try and see what happens....


the reason other countries have this is cause its in another language. All posts about football or whatever can be posted in the main lounge as it is in english, plus gives the yanks a chance to learn about a proper sport :rasp:

If the UK section was more active then this might be a possibility, but until then I expect it to stay how it is!
[/quote]

I have to agree, our forum is like a graveyard. There would probably only be a post a week! We need more regular postings in here to consider our own lounge, I reckon!


----------



## nemo the piranha (Sep 29, 2006)

A5 aquatics


----------



## ChilDawg (Apr 30, 2006)

Reported.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

from the looks of the post dates, this place needs to be merged with the rest of pfury
we need some traffic in here for these fellas


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Beep Beep


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

^^^ well said
you make some vaid points
some of what you posted is a little over the top but i see where you're going
i definitely agree with WLR


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

lol me too


----------

